# GM London Regional Qualifier



## mashleyR7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Right if there is interest I'm happy to organise a London Regional Q match. 

Perhaps it could be SE London, Essex, North London or in the Hertfordshire? 

There is Blackmoor happening (which I will play in) which will cover of South Central and Surrey, but if enough people want a London one then suggest some tracks and I'll sort it out. 

Ash.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right if there is interest I'm happy to organise a London Regional Q match. 

Perhaps it could be SE London, Essex, North London or in the Hertfordshire? 

There is Blackmoor happening (which I will play in) which will cover of South Central and Surrey, but if enough people want a London one then suggest some tracks and I'll sort it out. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

I'll be up for this dependant on venue and date


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 16, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll be up for this dependant on venue and date
		
Click to expand...


You are single handedly going to finance the expenses of all finalists at this rate


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 16, 2014)

This may be better for me, I'm in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2014)

drive4show said:



			You are single handedly going to finance the expenses of all finalists at this rate  

Click to expand...

Think I can manage two quaifiers. Was down to do that last year before fluking a win at Camberley


----------



## PieMan (Nov 16, 2014)

London qualifier works best for me.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2014)

Not much interest in an East Anglia regional qualifier so far so if this one was in Essex or north London I might be interested in coming down for a game if there is a space.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 17, 2014)

So that's five of us so far!

Can anyone suggest a venue north London/Essex way? 

Ash.


----------



## NST (Nov 17, 2014)

I might play. Date dependant.


----------



## golfdub (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm in dependant on the date.


----------



## la_lucha (Nov 17, 2014)

Being from Coventry if it's Norrfff Landan I could consider it i.e. Centurion


----------



## golfdub (Nov 17, 2014)

I've heard good things about mill hill, north london


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a great day at West Essex earlier this year also the Hertfordshire was a great day out, both good courses.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 17, 2014)

depending on Dates and Venue i could be interested in this. Ive got a couple of work trips planned in March, would be midweek though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a suggestion.....Sandy Lodge drains very well so I'd expect it to be in decent condition early in the year. No idea what they charge though as only played it in Open competitions.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			So that's five of us so far!

Can anyone suggest a venue north London/Essex way? 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

What about The Grove? Play the qualifier before the end of Feb and it would only be Â£60 each midweek or Â£80 weekend.......

http://www.thegrove.co.uk/golf/offers-short-breaks/winter4-ball-offer/

Or go for breakfast on arrival, 18 holes and lunch afterwards for Â£105/Â£125 each up until end of March.......

http://www.thegrove.co.uk/golf/offers-short-breaks/winter-warmer/


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 19, 2014)

Right we have 7 people possibly interested. 

Two suggestions, Sandy Lodge and The Grove. Personally, I'd pay Â£60 to play the grove. 

How about Friday 27th February at the Grove???? Thier website says maximum 2x4 balls per booking so we can cover this with just the 7 of us, or make multiple bookings under different names?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 19, 2014)

If you need an 8th give me a shout :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think D4S mentioned somewhere that he thinks 10 should be the minimum to add enough to the fund to send 2 people.

I could have misunderstood though.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sure once something is booked two more poeple will pop up. The chance to play the grove for Â£60 will be tempting. Anyone know what its like in the winter?


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 19, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right we have 7 people possibly interested. 

Two suggestions, Sandy Lodge and The Grove. Personally, I'd pay Â£60 to play the grove. 

How about Friday 27th February at the Grove???? Thier website says maximum 2x4 balls per booking so we can cover this with just the 7 of us, or make multiple bookings under different names?
		
Click to expand...

That would suit me. The Grove.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd play the Grove again for Â£60


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 20, 2014)

mashleyR7 said:



			Right we have 7 people possibly interested. 

Two suggestions, Sandy Lodge and The Grove. Personally, *I'd pay Â£60 to play the grove*. 

How about *Friday 27th February at the Grove*???? Thier website says maximum 2x4 balls per booking so we can cover this with just the 7 of us, or make multiple bookings under different names?
		
Click to expand...

Think it would be Â£80 on a Friday.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2014)

Just another one to throw in the ring.
Orsett Golf Club???
http://www.orsettgolfclub.com/

I played in a seniors open here a couple of years ago, and it's a lovely track. Nice and tight (in places), very well manicured, really good greens and drains well. 
Easy access from the M25, literally through the pipe, hang a right and you're there.
Could even get a spot of shopping in at Lakeside while you are in the area!!

They are advertising a winter fourball offer at Â£41.00 per person to include either a breakfast or light lunch.
http://www.orsettgolfclub.com/files/367/Winter_Special_2014.pdf

Might even be tempted myself


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 22, 2014)

And don't forget Seve's course The Shire. Junction 23 on the car park


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2014)

The Shire looks good value for money but don't you think it might be a bit of a "slog" at the end of February??
Course reviews are mixed, a lot of walking between greens and tees, and if the weather turns it could be a right mare.
I'm not saying Orsett is the be all and end all, far from it. But it is a lovely tree lined course, and at least might offer some respite from the weather if the going got really tough. And it's yardages suggest it could be enjoyed by the average Joe (myself )
Just something to think about.


----------



## PieMan (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't mind where we play provided it isn't too pricey. The Grove will be in great condition at the end of February, as will the Shire.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 22, 2014)

PieMan said:



			I don't mind where we play provided it has a half way hut that serves pies and is near a pie shop
		
Click to expand...

Easily pleased


----------



## PieMan (Nov 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Easily pleased


Click to expand...

:clap: :rofl: :thup:


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 22, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Just another one to throw in the ring.
Orsett Golf Club???
http://www.orsettgolfclub.com/

I played in a seniors open here a couple of years ago, and it's a lovely track. Nice and tight (in places), very well manicured, really good greens and drains well. 
Easy access from the M25, literally through the pipe, hang a right and you're there.
Could even get a spot of shopping in at Lakeside while you are in the area!!

They are advertising a winter fourball offer at Â£41.00 per person to include either a breakfast or light lunch.
http://www.orsettgolfclub.com/files/367/Winter_Special_2014.pdf

Might even be tempted myself


Click to expand...

My home club is Orsett if you fancy a knock around, built on sand so drains very well.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			My home club is Orsett if you fancy a knock around, built on sand so drains very well.
		
Click to expand...

That's very nice of you Beck. I'd love to have a game around there again.
As I say, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
I pulled into the car park and had a good look around before I tee'd off.
A bit disconcerting at the time as it was blowing a gale on the day and your course does have a lot of trees!
I just remember it was in lovely condition and the greens were really good. Lots of bunkers too.
Maybe we could get another couple of forumers to make up a fourball???
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 23, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			That's very nice of you Beck. I'd love to have a game around there again.
As I say, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
I pulled into the car park and had a good look around before I tee'd off.
A bit disconcerting at the time as it was blowing a gale on the day and your course does have a lot of trees!
I just remember it was in lovely condition and the greens were really good. Lots of bunkers too.
Maybe we could get another couple of forumers to make up a fourball???
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I could be interested depending on when, years since I've played there.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 23, 2014)

(QUOTE=Blue in Munich;1184499]I could be interested depending on when, years since I've played there.[/QUOTE]

One more then and I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 23, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			One more then and I'll get the ball rolling.
		
Click to expand...

If you can't get another forumer I have a mate that would most probably come along.
But obviously forumers first!


----------



## cookelad (Nov 24, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			(QUOTE=Blue in Munich;1184499]I could be interested depending on when, years since I've played there.
		
Click to expand...

One more then and I'll get the ball rolling.[/QUOTE]

I'll have some of that, it's just the other side of the river for me!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 24, 2014)

cookelad said:



			One more then and I'll get the ball rolling.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have some of that, it's just the other side of the river for me![/QUOTE]

That's the four then, when's best for you all?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 24, 2014)

If we are talking midweek then a Wednesday is best for me. Weekends it would have to be a Sunday as I work every Saturday.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 24, 2014)

A Sunday would be best for me unless you're looking at next week or Christmas week.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 24, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			If we are talking midweek then a Wednesday is best for me. Weekends it would have to be a Sunday as I work every Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Weekdays are best for me too, weekends are a bit tight as there are quite a few big swindles that go out so it would be after 13:00 before we could get on the course, so how about a Wednesday in Dec or Jan?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 24, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Weekdays are best for me too, weekends are a bit tight as there are quite a few big swindles that go out so it would be after 13:00 before we could get on the course, so how about a Wednesday in Dec or Jan?
		
Click to expand...

As long as we avoid Wednesday 10th December as I am at royal cinque ports on the Monday of that week I'd personally be good to go.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Weekdays are best for me too, weekends are a bit tight as there are quite a few big swindles that go out so it would be after 13:00 before we could get on the course, so how about a Wednesday in Dec or Jan?
		
Click to expand...

It's difficult to get 18 holes in after 1pm during those months!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 24, 2014)

I can't do Dec 3rd or 17th the next Wednesday is the 24th so it may have to be Jan before we could get out.

Phil.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 24, 2014)

January would suit me better if that suits everyone else.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok then, 14th, 21st or the 28th? Let me know and I'll sort out a day for us.

Phil.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2014)

Any of those dates are OK for me Phil, but it's my birthday on the 27th so the 28th would be a nice birthday treat for me...


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Any of those dates are OK for me Phil, but it's my birthday on the 27th so the 28th would be a nice birthday treat for me...



Click to expand...

Alrighty then, 28th Jan 2015 fourball at Orsett, I'll check the club diary and then let you know a tee time.

Phil.

No comps on that day so am tee ok. Let me know what tim is ok for you all.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Alrighty then, 28th Jan 2015 fourball at Orsett, I'll check the club diary and then let you know a tee time.

Phil.

No comps on that day so am tee ok. Let me know what tim is ok for you all.
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with the flow Phil, and appreciate you sorting it. What a lovely birthday treat!! Will you pay the whole lot yourself or have a whip round with the other guys 
Please bear in mind that I'm going to have to come up through the pipe


----------



## cookelad (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Alrighty then, 28th Jan 2015 fourball at Orsett, I'll check the club diary and then let you know a tee time.

Phil.

No comps on that day so am tee ok. Let me know what tim is ok for you all.
		
Click to expand...

Think I will probably have to withdraw from this one then as the end of January does tend to be a little busy!


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I'll go with the flow Phil, and appreciate you sorting it. What a lovely birthday treat!! Will you pay the whole lot yourself or have a whip round with the other guys 
Please bear in mind that I'm going to have to come up through the pipe


Click to expand...

I'll buy you all breakfast how does that sound? 11:00 tee off ok?


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			I'll buy you all breakfast how does that sound? 11:00 tee off ok?
		
Click to expand...

No need Phil, I was joking!
Just look forward to having another knock around your gaff.
11.00 sounds fine to me mate.


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 25, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			No need Phil, I was joking!
Just look forward to having another knock around your gaff.
11.00 sounds fine to me mate.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I insist as you are all guests at my club, seriously.


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Oh, I insist as you are all guests at my club, seriously.
		
Click to expand...

What a lovely guy!
I'll have an extra sausage instead of an egg


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'll get that booked at the weekend then.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 25, 2014)

beck9965 said:



			Alrighty then, 28th Jan 2015 fourball at Orsett, I'll check the club diary and then let you know a tee time.

Phil.

No comps on that day so am tee ok. Let me know what tim is ok for you all.
		
Click to expand...

I should be good for that, no clashes in the work diary, I'll book the leave on Thursday.


----------



## LIG (Nov 25, 2014)

cookelad said:



			Think I will probably have to withdraw from this one then as the end of January does tend to be a little busy!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in that slot.
 It's one of the very few days I'm not working!


----------



## PieMan (Nov 26, 2014)

28th January is good for me.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2015)

So are we playing Orsett on the 28th????


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm still up for it.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 18, 2015)

Just wondering if there was a confirmed date for the London qualifier?


----------



## LIG (Jan 18, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Just wondering if there was a confirmed date for the London qualifier?
		
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## LIG (Jan 18, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm still up for it.
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello,

Me too. I'm unsure what is going on with the whole comp. Whats the status of it, ive not seen a post for a while. (not that ive been on much) 

Im happy to run a Ldn quali if its needed. 

Ash.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't understand how Beck has missed these posts???


----------



## LIG (Jan 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I can't understand how Beck has missed these posts???
		
Click to expand...

Don't think he's been on here since Christmas Rob.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2015)

LIG said:



			Don't think he's been on here since Christmas Rob.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes he has
&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 22, 2015)

Id be  up for this depending on dates and place!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2015)

sandmagnet said:



			Id be  up for this depending on dates and place!
		
Click to expand...

Me too


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok can someone confirm whats happening with the whole KOK or what ever its called this year for me please?

Ignore the above, Ive just seen the new threads! I'll read over it all tonight. 

I'm happy to run a LDN qualifier. 

Can you post your suggestions down for a venue please.

I'll work out some potential dates. 

Ash.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Ok can someone confirm whats happening with the whole KOK or what ever its called this year for me please?

Ignore the above, Ive just seen the new threads! I'll read over it all tonight. 

I'm happy to run a LDN qualifier. 

Can you post your suggestions down for a venue please.

I'll work out some potential dates. 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Ash in getting this going again, not trying to be arsey on this front but I thought this meet was dead when I took over the running of the overall comp, to that end can I suggest now that to have a qualifying winner to go forward to the final with their green fee paid that you get a minimum of 8 paid entrants to the overall comp, if 8 can't or won't pay to enter the overall comp then we'll have to look at it again. The winner is having a Â£75 green fee paid as a prize so it has to fund itself.


----------



## PieMan (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Ash. I am definitely interested in playing in the London qualifier. Happy to play anytime between 1st Feb to end March. Re. venue, some good courses in Watford area - Murphs club West Herts is excellent - and also The Shire near Barnet. 

Val - I will be paying in my entrance fee shortly.


----------



## Val (Jan 22, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Thanks Ash. I am definitely interested in playing in the London qualifier. Happy to play anytime between 1st Feb to end March. Re. venue, some good courses in Watford area - Murphs club West Herts is excellent - and also The Shire near Barnet. 

Val - I will be paying in my entrance fee shortly.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Jan 22, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Can you post your suggestions down for a venue please.

I'll work out some potential dates.
		
Click to expand...

Ash - got this from The Shire website:

"Our Winter Society deal is for 12 golfers or more, with the Organiser playing for free. Costs are just Â£35 per person (Mondays), Â£40 per person (Tues-Thurs) or Â£45 per person (Fridays). This includes coffee & bacon rolls, 18 holes on the Ballesteros Masters Course, a Chefâ€™s Special meal afterwards, plus Nearest The Pin and Longest Drive competitions, a dedicated starter, and a Private Dining area afterwards."

Offer runs until the end of March.


----------



## fundy (Jan 22, 2015)

If the London one isnt in the right area Paul you could always head up to the one at Mentmore 

That said you have one in your area Ill probably try and head down for that too date depending


----------



## sandmagnet (Jan 22, 2015)

Shire is ok for me only 40 mins away,just depends on date as no holiday left at work till April but on shift work !


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 26, 2015)

So we need a minimum 8 entrants to the main competition to make this viable. Have we got 8 people? 

Lets start a list: 

Mashley.



Once we've got 8 we can look at dates. I'm happy to play the Shire.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2015)

Subject to dates I'd be up for it it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 26, 2015)

Depending on date im in


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2015)

I'd be up for it depending on dates


----------



## beck9965 (Jan 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So are we playing Orsett on the 28th????


Click to expand...

Sorry gents, I've been in hospital with pneumonia and I'm at the moment resting, I will get a game for those who want to play when I'm able to walk around without doubling over with breathing difficulties.

Phil.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 26, 2015)

beck9965 said:



			Sorry gents, I've been in hospital with pneumonia and I'm at the moment resting, I will get a game for those who want to play when I'm able to walk around without doubling over with breathing difficulties.

Phil.
		
Click to expand...


Look after yourself Phil, it's not worth venturing out in this weather and risking your health


----------



## golfdub (Jan 26, 2015)

So we need a minimum 8 entrants to the main competition to make this viable. Have we got 8 people? 

 Lets start a list: 

 Mashley.
Golfdub


Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Regional-Qualifier/page8#pUUZb8oPeVYsBt3i.99


----------



## PieMan (Jan 26, 2015)

golfdub said:



			So we need a minimum 8 entrants to the main competition to make this viable. Have we got 8 people? 

 Lets start a list: 

 Mashley.
Golfdub


Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...-Regional-Qualifier/page8#pUUZb8oPeVYsBt3i.99

Click to expand...

Add me to the list.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

I'll have a bash


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Has a venue been decided yet by the way?


----------



## golfdub (Jan 27, 2015)

The shire I believe, just waiting on a time and date


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

golfdub said:



			The shire I believe, just waiting on a time and date
		
Click to expand...

Without trying to be too difficult, a Wednesday would be best for me, but it is possible (with sufficient notice) to swap my days around a bit.


----------



## golfdub (Jan 30, 2015)

any update on this ?


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Sorry for the silence. I've not had time to look at arranging this and don't think I will have soon. If someone else wants to take over this please say now, otherwise I don't think this meet will happen. 

Sorry again,
Ash.


----------

